# {youtube} please advise or comment my cichlids tank



## abi2510 (Aug 15, 2010)

{youtube} please advise or comment about my cichlids tank

YouTube - cichlids family (part II)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My advice would be to add more rock and to make caves out them.


----------

